# Bad hash on update file.



## tokind (Sep 6, 2011)

I am attempting to upgrade a system using freebsd-update from 8.0-RELEASE to 8.2-RELEASE. I keep hitting what appears to be the same stop point. The error is below.



```
http://update4.FreeBSD.org/8.2-RELEASE/amd64/f/fff8668559cfcb2b579c39156269937f068c533b278af5f57b9ab76eafd81814.gz: 200 OK
gunzip: data stream error
0111b6031485dfdbebc7652cf3313e408ab739e88c493f190b0589e787aea910 has incorrect hash.
```


----------



## tokind (Sep 12, 2011)

I made sure I have plenty of free disk space. Where to I look for help with this?


----------



## silverglade00 (Sep 14, 2011)

Try changing the SERVER entry in /etc/freebsd-update.conf to fetch from a different server and see if that helps. Yours looks like it's getting the files from update4.FreeBSD.org, so try changing it to update3.FreeBSD.org.


----------



## tokind (Sep 15, 2011)

It is set to update.freebsd.org, but I am changing it to update3.freebsd.org and will try this. I also cleared out the /var/db/freebsd-update/files cache. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## tokind (Sep 15, 2011)

http://update3.FreeBSD.org/8.2-RELE...56269937f068c533b278af5f57b9ab76eafd81814.gz: 200 OK

```
gunzip: data stream error
0010430b1446aa72ea9e19612e226e41938e18f1891011da8805bbdbfe78003d has incorrect hash.
```


```
#df
Filesystem    1K-blocks      Used     Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mfid0s1a    507630    274938    192082    59%    /
devfs                 1         1         0   100%    /dev
/dev/mfid0s1e    507630        48    466972     0%    /tmp
/dev/mfid0s1f 548179156 119681914 384642910    24%    /usr
/dev/mfid0s1d  13170574    444988  11671942     4%    /var
```


----------



## tokind (Sep 22, 2011)

Now I am trying to update to 8.1-RELEASE instead of 8.2. I do not understand what the problem is and how to get around it. This all started when I found I was unable to install Moodle. I completed a portsnap update and tried to install postupgrade, which also fails due to inability to fetch certain packages. I cannot escape the feeling that I have done something wrong here.

```
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 499 files... gunzip: data stream error
013f3af34d28078ba26f40e65181017e8ff5a991eff7ad41f7ab875f14d57678 has incorrect hash.
[root@helpdeskiii ~]# df
Filesystem    1K-blocks      Used     Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mfid0s1a    507630    274942    192078    59%    /
devfs                 1         1         0   100%    /dev
/dev/mfid0s1e    507630        48    466972     0%    /tmp
/dev/mfid0s1f 548179156 122975854 381348970    24%    /usr
/dev/mfid0s1d  13170574    741788  11375142     6%    /var
[root@helpdeskiii ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD helpdeskiii.wsfcu.org 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan  5 21:11:58 UTC 2010
     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## tokind (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm a big fan and have used FreeBSD since R6. This is just kicking my tail. Am I going to have to take down and back up my database and rebuilt this system from iron?


----------



## anomie (Sep 22, 2011)

@tokind: I can't speak to this specific issue, but how about following the source upgrade path? No need to rebuild your system from scratch. 

The steps are described pretty succinctly in this thread: 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=146167&postcount=2

(But set your CVS tag to the -RELEASE branch you want.)


----------

